# Where is the G7x MK III?



## niraj_photo (Mar 12, 2019)

After it was said that the G7x MK3 passed certification and some images of the camera appeared online and expected announcement during CP+, there has been no mention of it anywhere. Any one has any news of it??


----------



## stevelee (Mar 12, 2019)

The images were most likely fake. That doesn't mean that the camera won't come out. I would like to buy one before June if it is a decent update. Otherwise my Mark 2 still does great.


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 12, 2019)

stevelee said:


> The images were most likely fake. That doesn't mean that the camera won't come out. I would like to buy one before June if it is a decent update. Otherwise my Mark 2 still does great.


Same with me.. I would have loved to have it by next month and half. A DPAF would be excellent addition. Rest of the features, i am ok with. These image seem very real.. G7x MK III images . Not sure what they are waiting for...


----------



## alohas99 (Mar 12, 2019)

They could be closely watching the market and probably doing a last minute fine tune which could be resulting some hardware redesign or maybe the in house rumors 24mp new sensor with DPAF fabrication process has delayed the production otherwise doesn't make sense why it took so long.


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 12, 2019)

alohas99 said:


> They could be closely watching the market and probably doing a last minute fine tune which could be resulting some hardware redesign or maybe the in house rumors 24mp new sensor with DPAF fabrication process has delayed the production otherwise doesn't make sense why it took so long.


that sounds interesting.. if that comes true, it would be worth the wait  But does that also mean they have to apply for the FCC certification again..


----------



## CANNOT (Mar 13, 2019)

I know right. I was kinda hoping Panasonic or Sony would do something epic. But the RX100 VI focused on zoom over sensitivity. And the LX100 II was a disappointment beyond believe. The G7XmkII is beloved in the vlogging community, but it was rather behind the curve quite a bit. Hopefully the Mark III does it all! At the same time the G5X Mark II is rumored? That would have an EVF, frontfacing screen, etc. Could be sick. But... it's Canon... expecting no mic-in, 4K with huge crops or restricted to 15p or no DualPixel C-AF. Something to cripple it...


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 14, 2019)

CANNOT said:


> I know right. I was kinda hoping Panasonic or Sony would do something epic. But the RX100 VI focused on zoom over sensitivity. And the LX100 II was a disappointment beyond believe. The G7XmkII is beloved in the vlogging community, but it was rather behind the curve quite a bit. Hopefully the Mark III does it all! At the same time the G5X Mark II is rumored? That would have an EVF, frontfacing screen, etc. Could be sick. But... it's Canon... expecting no mic-in, 4K with huge crops or restricted to 15p or no DualPixel C-AF. Something to cripple it...


I agree. Canon somehow always leave something important out of their offerings. The g7X MK2 fits well with most of my requirements - resolution, focusing speed and tracking and overall weight. I actually would love to have a wider and faster lens like 18-50mm f1.4-f1.8 or so.. Dont feel the need for those crazy zoom ratios.


----------



## mukor (Mar 14, 2019)

ugh... should've guessed that my search for where the heck is this camera will lead me to others pondering the same thing.
on last round i chose panasonic lx15 and from what i have learned the g7x ii would've been the right one for me.
but with the rumors of a new version mark, i'm obviously waiting for the iii.
if a total disappointment and no mic in at least the mark ii would become cheaper.
if a mic input in it, it would be _the_ camera for me and i'd be ready to pay quite something for it... not to mention ifs on other upgrades.
hoping it to be released before my trip to ibiza in may _if it's ever going to be released_.


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 15, 2019)

by the way whats the next release dates for Canon? March end?


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

Problem is Sony is always one or two steps ahead by the time Canon finally releases their version.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 16, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Problem is Sony is always one or two steps ahead by the time Canon finally releases their version.


I don't see a comparable Sony. RX100 V lacks touch screen, and RX100 VI's lens, being a stop slower, is actually a downgrade.


----------



## stevelee (Mar 16, 2019)

Kit. said:


> I don't see a comparable Sony. RX100 V lacks touch screen, and RX100 VI's lens, being a stop slower, is actually a downgrade.


Yep. I would have considered the Sony as I began thinking of upgrading my G7X II, but they made the zoom range longer and gave up speed. In a travel camera if anything, I need more room on the wide end. I don’t know that I will buy the III. If they upgrade features that I use and don’t go backward for my purposes on the lens to match the Sony, I will seriously consider the III. Otherwise, I’ll be happy to stick with the II.


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

Well you know you cannot have a pocket size 1” camera with a 24-200mm any faster at least for now. 

I wish Canon would offer a comparable pocket 1” travel camera. 

I am hoping Canon has a vast improvement on the G7X III AF. For now the G7X II competes nicely against the RX 100 III.



stevelee said:


> Yep. I would have considered the Sony as I began thinking of upgrading my G7X II, but they made the zoom range longer and gave up speed. In a travel camera if anything, I need more room on the wide end. I don’t know that I will buy the III. If they upgrade features that I use and don’t go backward for my purposes on the lens to match the Sony, I will seriously consider the III. Otherwise, I’ll be happy to stick with the II.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 16, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Well you know you cannot have a pocket size 1” camera with a 24-200mm any faster at least for now.


If you want a pocket size 1" camera with a slow but long lens, you can look toward Panasonics.


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

True, though currently I would take the RX100 VA or VI over the G7X II or ZS100/ZS200.

RX100 VA and VI has amazing fast auto focusing and *315 focal points*, while the *G7X II is only at 31* and ZS series is at 51.



Kit. said:


> If you want a pocket size 1" camera with a slow but long lens, you can look toward Panasonics.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 16, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> True, though currently I would take the RX100 VA or VI over the G7X II or ZS100/ZS200.
> 
> RX100 VA and VI has amazing fast auto focusing and *315 focal points*, while the *G7X II is only at 31* and ZS series is at 51.


On a camera that has neither a touch screen nor a joystick, I would only use a center AF point anyway.


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

LOL don’t need to worry about touchscreen or joystick if you cannot get the shot cause the camera won’t focus. 

If touchscreen and joystick are more important, then obviously the RX100 VA or VI is too advanced for your shooting.



Kit. said:


> On a camera that has neither a touch screen nor a joystick, I would only use a center AF point anyway.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 16, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> LOL don’t need to worry about touchscreen or joystick if you cannot get the shot cause the camera won’t focus.


Did you have any problems with focusing on G7X II?


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

And when is Canon going to give the G7X a viewfinder???

A friend of mine has the G7X I and always complains about the screen being washed out, and cannot use the viewfinder cause it doesn’t exist. 

Then there is the fps shooting which the Canon can do only 8 per second while Sony does 24 frames per second.

The G7X II is a good camera and competes with the RX100 III. Sony has positioned the VA and VI more in line with the Alpha series.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 16, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> And when is Canon going to give the G7X a viewfinder???


A viewfinder comes with a hotshoe and the camera is called G5X.

On a pocket camera, I need neither and don't want to overpay.


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

No, G5X (same sensor as the G7X I and RX100 II and III, but way too bulky) suffers the same auto focus and continuous shooting performance lag issues..Also, rather poor lens (see dpreview for a review of the camera where they also recommend the RX100 III over it if quality means anything to you).

You get what you pay for...still hoping the Canon G7X III offers something more on par with the Sony RX100 VA and VI. For some, quality is more important, for others they want touchscreens like they are using a smartphone. 





Kit. said:


> A viewfinder comes with a hotshoe and the camera is called G5X.
> 
> On a pocket camera, I need neither and don't want to overpay.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 16, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> You get what you pay for...


Exactly, and I don't want to pay for the viewfinder.



powershot2012 said:


> still hoping the Canon G7X III offers something more on par with the Sony RX100 VA and VI.


Cost?



powershot2012 said:


> For some, quality is more important, for others they want touchscreens like they are using a smartphone.


_When_ quality is _more_ important to me, I use my 100-400L, and not some slow 200 mm equivalent lens on a pocket camera, thank you very much.

_When_ I'm using a pocket camera, I have already decided on my preference for convenience.


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 16, 2019)

Right, see for your purposes, the G7X II or smartphone works great. 

For those of us who want the best rated overall and superior IQ pocket camera, we opt for the all in one RX100 VA or VI. 

Here is hoping Canon improves the lens and sluggish performance in the G7X III, but as we saw with many of Canon‘s latest Powershot cameras, hope we don’t get another...

*Canonitis*
_Noun/Latin Origin_
– To never go the full step you really need to innovate and take over the market.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 16, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Right, see for your purposes, the G7X II or smartphone works great.
> 
> For those of us who want the best rated overall and superior IQ pocket camera, we opt for the all in one RX100 VA or VI.


You still don't get it? VI is a _mediocre_ pocket camera compared to V and G7X II. The lens is too slow. I personally don't want G7X III to be as _crippled_ as RX100 VI when it comes to _what I use pocket cameras for_.

But of course, for those of you who want a camera that is "best _rated_"; not a camera that is actually useful for taking pictures....


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 17, 2019)

Sorry you feel that way, I and I am sure most others will stick with experts who review and compare cameras day in and day out. 

Coming from someone who contrastly thinks the best rated compact camera since it has debuted is suddenly mediocre and crippled..LOL

So dpreview or any major photography site rates the RX100 line superior not for the IQ, performance, etc., but just to rate them as the best??? 

And you think I don’t get it...Gotta love touchscreens and joysticks over IQ, performance, AF, and lens quality. *Canonitis*. 





Kit. said:


> You still don't get it? VI is a _mediocre_ pocket camera compared to V and G7X II. The lens is too slow. I personally don't want G7X III to be as _crippled_ as RX100 VI when it comes to _what I use pocket cameras for_.
> 
> But of course, for those of you who want a camera that is "best _rated_"; not a camera that is actually useful for taking pictures....


----------



## Kit. (Mar 17, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Sorry you feel that way, I and I am sure most others will stick with experts who review and compare cameras day in and day out.
> 
> Coming from someone who contrastly thinks the best rated compact camera since it has debuted is suddenly mediocre and crippled..LOL
> 
> ...


Of course, you don't get it, if you have no _expertise_ to judge your cameras _by yourself_, so you need to rely on some external "experts", whose credentials as "experts" you have no ability to verify.

If you personally don't know what you need from your camera performance, but confuse it with the "ratings" it receives from click-sellers, you will listen to these click-selling "experts", and their customers (click-buyers, camera sellers) will be happy to sell whatever you have money to buy, no matter how mediocre it is _for your use cases_.

Unless, of course, your use case is not to take pictures, but to carry "the best rated compact camera" as a _status symbol_. When you are doing it right.

But I'm a bit too old and a bit too familiar with photography to seek a status symbol in a "compact camera". I use my cameras to take pictures, I know how to take pictures with cameras, and I know what cameras I need for that.


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ah ok I guess.

</discussion>




Kit. said:


> I use my cameras to take pictures, I know how to take pictures with cameras, and I know what cameras I need for that.


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 18, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Problem is Sony is always one or two steps ahead by the time Canon finally releases their version.


But I think the DPAF of canon allows better focus tracking. May be Sony has advanced in that department and will provide a killer tracking in their next pocket camera..


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 18, 2019)

I mostly (if not only) plan to use the G7X mk 3 (if it comes out) for videos. It will be my travel camera as I dont always want to carry DSLRs. Also the pocket camera can go easily on a small 3-axis gimbal and the overall weight will still be manageable. I have used smartphones a lot for videos and love the simplicity of their usage. That lets me focus on the story rather than fiddling with controls and changing lenses etc. I also loved what the Sony Rx100V was offering but it didnt have a touch focus which is very important for me when outdoors and also I read a lot about its over heating issues. Otherwise I would have bought the sony. What I am looking for in the G7x MK 3 is better focus tracking (hopefully with DPAF) of not only eye/face but any objects which is selected from the touch screen, upto 3 stop inbuilt ND filter, upto 120fps 1080P and a 18-60mm equivalent f1.4-f2.0 lens. I havent seen any camera maker with lens less than 24mm in this category so dont hope much that canon will do it either.. But apart from the lens, the other features are must for me.


----------



## mukor (Mar 18, 2019)

feature set = of course more important than being "advanced" if you need the features.
the zoom in VA is not much that a smart phone can't do and indeed it is ridiculous that there is no touch screen on a 2018 camera. and yes, the VI's got the zoom but with the price of hello darkness my old friend.
g7x ii and those sonys are both excellent cameras _if_ you're fine with what they have and what they don't. but if g7x iii gets that mic in, that alone will make it unique and better than the others for _me_
and of course they're not even cameras of the same price range at all. not very interested in having a 1000+++ euro pocketable with me while travelling rock festivals totally hammered 
one could argue that ricoh and fuji also have hyper advanced cameras like this with their aps-c sensors but they lack with the useful feature set even more so...


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 18, 2019)

Definitely, just hoping Canon significantly increases the number of focal points and frames per second.



niraj_photo said:


> But I think the DPAF of canon allows better focus tracking. May be Sony has advanced in that department and will provide a killer tracking in their next pocket camera..


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 18, 2019)

Very true, remember you cannot have a pocket size camera with extra long zoom and 1.8-2.8, just look at what they did to the G1X III.




mukor said:


> feature set = of course more important than being "advanced" if you need the features.
> the zoom in VA is not much that a smart phone can't do and indeed it is ridiculous that there is no touch screen on a 2018 camera. and yes, the VI's got the zoom but with the price of hello darkness my old friend.
> g7x ii and those sonys are both excellent cameras _if_ you're fine with what they have and what they don't. but if g7x iii gets that mic in, that alone will make it unique and better than the others for _me_
> and of course they're not even cameras of the same price range at all. not very interested in having a 1000+++ euro pocketable with me while travelling rock festivals totally hammered
> one could argue that ricoh and fuji also have hyper advanced cameras like this with their aps-c sensors but they lack with the useful feature set even more so...


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 19, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Very true, remember you cannot have a pocket size camera with extra long zoom and 1.8-2.8, just look at what they did to the G1X III.


agree.. long zoom is never a requirement for me. if they make the zoom ratio smaller and give a bigger aperture, i will be happy.. but i would love a wider lens.. very useful for wide video shots. 24mm is not good enough at wide end.. whereas a 50mm/60mm is enough on the telephoto side for me.


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 21, 2019)

does anyone know how many stops is the built in ND of the g7x mkII??


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm looking to pick up the mark III purely as a vlogging camera. Don't care about viewfinder, zoom range+aperture are nice. I hope the screen could flip out to the side instead of blocked up top. And better 4K/low light performance/framerate options.

I'm literally just on the sidelines waiting to buy - it'll either be this when it's released, or I'd get the RX100... but I think the canon would be better based on rumors/mark II performance for video.


----------



## stevelee (Mar 22, 2019)

niraj_photo said:


> does anyone know how many stops is the built in ND of the g7x mkII??


Someone suggested 3 stops based on how it is supposed to kick in during exposure bracketing. (They were having a problem where the data suggested that it should have been on, but wasn’t.)


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 25, 2019)

stevelee said:


> Someone suggested 3 stops based on how it is supposed to kick in during exposure bracketing. (They were having a problem where the data suggested that it should have been on, but wasn’t.)


thanks.. if its indeed 3 stops, its already good for video outdoors. May need one stop more in bright sunlight and wide aperture. Since it only supports 1080 at 60fps, the shutter shouldnt go beyond 125.


----------



## alohas99 (Mar 26, 2019)

Something is just not right I remember the last leaked pictures in FCC was December 2018 and now almost 4months passed nothing has been confirmed but the weird things is how can the person leaked the images from FCC registration because I suppose they're bound to not disclose it to the public with usually NDU signed perhaps this has change something in the delayed or could be something else. April is coming please released it Canon !


----------



## stevelee (Mar 26, 2019)

alohas99 said:


> Something is just not right I remember the last leaked pictures in FCC was December 2018 and now almost 4months passed nothing has been confirmed but the weird things is how can the person leaked the images from FCC registration because I suppose they're bound to not disclose it to the public with usually NDU signed perhaps this has change something in the delayed or could be something else. April is coming please released it Canon !


I think I saw here that the photos were faked. That doesn't mean the Mark III will never come out; just that we shouldn't expect a time frame based on the "leaked" photos. A few months back I was talking with a salesman at Best Buy, and they had seen nothing to suggest that it was coming out any time soon. He was interested in buying a small camera himself. I asked about the Sony (which I had just fiddled with briefly), but he was unimpressed, just as I had already concluded it had gone the wrong direction for my needs (longer zoom, slower lens). He was thinking about getting the II, but had about decided the M50 was a better fit for what he wanted, and still small enough. I did look through the M50 and had a good first impression. If I wanted something to fill the niche between the G7X size and FF, I would certainly consider it seriously. But really, I can't come up with situations in my mind that makes it a real interest.

I would like to have the III by early June if I'm going to buy one. I'll shoot some video then that I do each year for an eager audience around the country, and then later in June I'll be heading to Europe. My II will be fine for both if the III doesn't materialize. I use the video project each year to familiarize myself with new equipment when I have it. Quality is not so important to the audience as content. I used the 6D2 last year and the G7X II the year before that. I shot 4K on the iPhone 6S, and used the extra resolution to allow me to zoom in during editing. If the III comes with 4K, that would expedite my quick late-night editing. Otherwise nothing new I have would be suitable for the project. I have a refurbed 85mm lens coming (from the 15% off sale), but that will be too tight. The G7X II will be the handiest tool for the project as of my current status.


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 27, 2019)

Here is one more bit...
Canon's plan for rest of 2019


----------



## niraj_photo (Mar 28, 2019)

Having seen the update in canon rumours from a CR2 source that G7x III and other will certainly come out this year, i am waiting for a CR2/3 update about the G7X III's specs. That will help me make a quick decision whether to wait for it or not..


----------



## CANNOT (May 2, 2019)

Dear diary... it's been over 3 years and I'm still trapped on this island with no rescue in sight... I'm running out of Canonuts to consume... my resources are almost depleted. I'm not sure what to do, but I'm trying to hang in there.


----------



## mukor (May 2, 2019)

CANNOT said:


> Dear diary... it's been over 3 years and I'm still trapped on this island with no rescue in sight... I'm running out of Canonuts to consume... my resources are almost depleted. I'm not sure what to do, but I'm trying to hang in there.


i hear you... taken 100 000+ photos with my current compact camera. it's not in it's greatest shape having a crack on the display and zoom making strange rattling noises and the lens cover flaps getting jammed every once in a while, not to mention the amount of dust inside the lens.
last time i went panasonic (lx10/15) but now i see the _supposedly_ upcoming canon as pretty much the only (new) device to replace it.
with the news early to this year i was so sure that i'd had it by now but no... i'll leave to ibiza on monday still with a heavily used not so reliable travel device.
gotta hope that canon is now not too afraid of the new huawei phones and all and that they are still motivated in releasing the mk3.


----------



## CANNOT (May 2, 2019)

I have that Huawei P30 Pro, it's much improved over its predecessor, but it still has a bit of that inherent 'smartphone'-feel to it.
Think every YouTuber and their neighbour's dog shot videos with a G7XmkII at one time, but the world needs a successor.
People going Sony... people going DJI Osmo Pocket (with wide angle adapter and external audio connector), but nothing really seems the same.


----------



## CANNOT (Jun 5, 2019)

So... when will 'influencers' use their 'power' to finally start pushing Canon to come up with something new? Because they sure don't seem to be doing anything just on their own.


----------



## LDS (Jun 5, 2019)

CANNOT said:


> when will 'influencers' use their 'power' to finally start pushing Canon



You misunderstood what an "influencer" is. It's a person paid by a company to influence you and make you buy the company products, not the other way round.


----------



## CANNOT (Jun 5, 2019)

Her net worth is like 1 billion. If I had that kind of money I'd start launching a tech platform for products that people/I actually have use for (Xiaomi is a good example).

10 years ago the Cisco Flip MinoHD was the go-to vlogging cam, since then it's been the G7X-series. Sony tried with the RX100, but they're kinda missing the mark (only camera they make worth considering imho is the A7III). The Nikon DL-series would've been amazing. Panasonic kinda missed out on an oppertunity by missing the mark just like Sony has. Others haven't even tried. I personally do like the DJI Osmo Pocket, but it's more of a travel cam than a vlogging one. The Osmo Action is just that, an action cam. The G7X II still is the only all-in-one package (flippy screen, somewhat alright C-AF, little sticky windguards for somewhat ok-ish audio without external mics), but it is showing its age. It was like announced in february 2016. Replacement is well due. Throughout these recent years there's been many rumors even regarding a G5X instead, but no cigar. We need someone to play a hero here and force their hand.

Maybe instead of http://time.com/collection/100-most-influential-people-2019/ we should pick people offa this one to fight the fight: https://www.forbes.com/powerful-people/list/

All jk of course, but still, it's sad.


----------



## mukor (Jul 11, 2019)

So the G7X Mk III will be out next month.
I'm happy.
Yet confused. I don't understand what's the point of having the trouble of releasin two separate devices that are almost identical  This way they really can't expect people to buy both so why two almost identical to choose from?
I'd really want that extra 20mm for the zoom and the viewfinder but apparently these are not present on the G7. Mic in is is the most vital upgrade for me but why oh why not simply release the G5X Mk II with Mic In?
By any logic one camera with serious upgrades should sell more than two separate that are lacking here and there not don't quite feel like the step up I waited for years!
But yeah, I'll probably get the G7X Mk III. 4k concert videos directly to youtube and my rode videomic x hooked to that mic input sounds like something I really want to be able to do.


----------



## snowsurfer (Oct 25, 2019)

hi ,anyone tried the firmware update that is supposed to fix the auto-focus issue?


----------



## CANNOT (Oct 26, 2019)

Gordon.






P.s. this is the rumors section, stuff seems to move towards the regular section once the camera is out, so you'll find more discussion here: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?forums/powershot.49/


----------



## snowsurfer (Oct 29, 2019)

CANNOT said:


> Gordon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank.


----------

